# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Ivory

## JLC

The Yellowbelly ball python was first discovered in 1997.  Amir Soleymani's trained eye was the first to notice this peculiar looking ball python at a reptile show. He bought the animal as a normal, believing that it would prove out to be something special.  Two years later, he proved it to be genetic.  In 2003, the Yellowbelly morph was proven by Dan & Colette Sutherland of TSK to be co-dominant with a striking super form: an off-white patternless ball python with a pale yellow stripe down its back. This super form was named the Ivory.


Hatchling - aalomon


Adult - aalomon


chago11


chago11


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012)

----------

